# Prety cool Battle Group Attack Vid.



## Pete031 (Mar 16, 2008)

Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry PPCLI doing a Battle Group Attack.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cm-NjyUnUc"]YouTube - Canadian Armed Forces Exercise Desert Ram:Trial By Firepower[/ame]


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Pete.

;) And you wonder why the fuckers won't "play" with us head on any more.


----------



## 03Gunner31 (Mar 16, 2008)

thats a cool vid man!


----------



## hoorah (Mar 16, 2008)

cool vid, i see there is some x training there with the polish at the start of the vid too.


----------



## 104TN (Mar 16, 2008)

03Gunner31 said:


> thats a cool vid man!



By far the most distracting sig. line I've ever seen.


----------

